# Midlands meet at Vine curry pub, West Brom, 21st April



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

Being as everyone likes a good curry, I'm thinking of a TT mid week evening get together at the Vine curry pub, at West Bromwich, just off J1 of the M5. I only discovered it a few weeks ago, it is an amazing place! Check it out:

http://www.expressandstar.com/latest/20 ... -bromwich/

http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/ ... t_Bromwich

http://www.qype.co.uk/place/313828-The- ... t-Bromwich

Anyone interested?!

I'll suggest a date in a day or so, as I need to check the meal situation re different nights of the week - the indoor BBQ is not always on.

Cheers, TTSteve


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

Have to have a list this time so everyone knows who's coming!! :roll: :lol: 
Zakkiaz - Me & Steve (me other half) hopefully!!


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Sorry, can't make it.


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

audimad said:


> Sorry, can't make it.


No date set yet? too far?


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi everyone,

What about Wednesday 21st April? I realise that dates don't always suit everyone. But that's life unfortunately.

If you want to go, add your name to the list below (currently just my name!):

Steve (ttsteve)


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

ttsteve said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> What about Wednesday 21st April? I realise that dates don't always suit everyone. But that's life unfortunately.
> 
> ...


Wendy (Zakkiaz)


----------



## markt45 (Jul 22, 2009)

Will be along Steve.......As long as car back from deer damage!!


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

markt45 said:


> Will be along Steve.......As long as car back from deer damage!!


Hmm. Deer damage can sometimes be dear. I hope this deer damage is not too dear.


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

Right, so that's four so far! What about Matt, Phill etc etc. Come on, it's a GREAT curry place!


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Not sure at the moment Steve due to work commitments this week & next, not getting home til eight. Will try to make it if I can get away earlier.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

The Sportsman just round the corner is far better :wink: and cheaper :wink: :wink:


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

Sorry can't make it Wednesday now  
See you all soon at next meet.

Wendy


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

Well, I dunno. People asked to have a midlands meet at a good curry place. The curry here is great (tried it) and it's in West Brom, so the guys from that side of the midlands are within firing distance. Yet no-one wants to go?! Oh well, there should be me and Mark from Rugeley anyway.


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

Sorry another time


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Sorry Steve I have Chris's inquest tomorrow (finally). So may not feel like a meal the day after.
Perhaps we can have a think about something for next month.


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Sorry Steve I have Chris's inquest tomorrow (finally). So may not feel like a meal the day after.
> Perhaps we can have a think about something for next month.


Cheers Phill. Hope everything goes well for you. We'll certainly sort something out for later.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Unfortunately i cannot make this either im afraid, as im currently working 13 hour nights, and will be doing until Thursday!

Sorry 

Paul


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Sorry Steve I have Chris's inquest tomorrow (finally). So may not feel like a meal the day after.
> Perhaps we can have a think about something for next month.


Thinking of you all.

Wendy


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Sorry guys, not going to be able to make it, will still be in Derby til 7


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

Well, just me and Mark then! more curry for us! If anyone does decide to come, you're most welcome, we'll be arriving at about 6.30pm.


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

Hope You had a good night!  
wish I was there, could just eat a curry, worked late, curry would have gone down well :lol:

Whens next pub meet?

Wendy


----------



## lovemyTT (Mar 28, 2009)

Apparently Mark cancelled too, so TTsteve is still there trying to get through 12 curries, 5 Naan, 24 popadoms
will try to get to the next one, i promise

God bless you all!!


----------

